# Power of attorney



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All,

Can anyone of you guide me as to how I could prepare a power of attorney and notarize it ?

Do I need a lawyer to do that here in the UAE and then later get it notarized ?

Would appreciate any guidance and recommendations.

Thanks,


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

There are standard templates for a General Power of Attorney available which gives you the power to act for all matters on behalf of the donor.

The document needs to be drafted, printed, signed by the parties, then it has to be notarised by a notary public. Now, depending on whether the donor (the person you are representing is in the UAE or not, will depend on whether you need to get it apostilled and attested by the UAE embassy in the country of residence of the donor. If yes, it then has to come to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MOFA) in UAE for the last stamp.

I suggest you ask three lawyers for a quote and base your decision on that. They will organise the running around.

Also ask for the validity as some PoA's are only valid for one year and then you have to do it all over again...and pay again...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi There, I actually did not need to do any of this that you mentioned. Reason being is that by definition an attorney can be a person, although ppl use lawyers. Called dubai courts and I just had to prepare the POA saying what type it was, nominate the attorney, describe powers and validity. Took the ID (documents) of both parties (mine and attorney)...signed at the notary and paid the fees (50AED)


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi There, I actually did not need to do any of this that you mentioned. Reason being is that by definition an attorney can be a person, although ppl use lawyers. Called dubai courts and I just had to prepare the POA saying what type it was, nominate the attorney, describe powers and validity. Took the ID (documents) of both parties (mine and attorney)...signed at the notary and paid the fees (50AED)


I was actually referring to a PoA for corporate matters rather than personal, as that is the experience I had to go through in order to have a general PoA for a foreign company requiring activities and representation here in UAE.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

cautious_mover said:


> I was actually referring to a PoA for corporate matters rather than personal, as that is the experience I had to go through in order to have a general PoA for a foreign company requiring activities and representation here in UAE.


I'm sure we had a thread on this subject not that long ago. Did you try searching on here?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm sure we had a thread on this subject not that long ago. Did you try searching on here?


Its not me who needs it!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

cautious_mover said:


> Its not me who needs it!!!


Doh !


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm sure we had a thread on this subject not that long ago. Did you try searching on here?


yes.


----------

